# How to apply for spouse visa to live in Thailand in the UK?? any help?



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

My cousin is from the UK and his wife is from thailand and they have a child and they are currently living in the UK, I would like to ask how he can apply for a spouse visa to live in Thailand and what money or what else would he have to show, the whole procedure or a link to a website, I cant find anywhere??

Please can anybody help??


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi. there is no "spouse visa". you don't mention his age or work status. If under 50 then he would probably apply for a non-immigrant 'O' visa and then after arrival apply for an extension of stay based on supporting a thai spouse. if he plans to work then he will also need a work permit. he should visit the web site for the thai embassy in the uk and/or the thai ministry of foreign affairs web site (mfa.go.th)


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi - similar thread here

with some links that I hope will assist you


----------

